# climbing harness?



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

im looking to buy a harness i can wear for climbing in my stand and hanging stands. can be pretty scary when ur 30 feet in the air. any suggestions or experiences? thanks


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

If you do not have a linesman belt rigged up on your safety harness, I would recommend a Treehopper belt (for climbing only!)......they work great and are easy to adjust while climbing. They do also make a linesman belt that you can use on your harness if that's what you're looking for.

http://www.treehopperllc.com/catalog/1-1/products/3-in-1-climbing-belt.html


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

ive got a Miller harness and a Safewaze lanyard ill sell ya cheap.


----------



## Ditka (Jun 24, 2009)

Ack said:


> If you do not have a linesman belt rigged up on your safety harness, I would recommend a Treehopper belt (for climbing only!)......they work great and are easy to adjust while climbing. They do also make a linesman belt that you can use on your harness if that's what you're looking for.
> 
> http://www.treehopperllc.com/catalog/1-1/products/3-in-1-climbing-belt.html


The treehopper belt works great. Depending on money the tree saddle harness is nice to use as well but it costs a lot more.


----------

